# soya bean



## TEZPUR1976 (Jun 29, 2014)

I am blessed with a pup/young dog with great appetite and metabolism. 

Can i add boiled soya chunks in his diet. Soya beans seem to great source protein (70 percent) and also good amount of calorie.

I feed him 400 grams of raw food (chicken neck+feet+organ meat), curd and banana.

He is 13month old


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

I would not feed it.
Dr. Karen Becker and others say that SOY mimic's female estrogen and has no place in a dog's diet. Steer Clear of Soy Protein for Animals
I'll see if I can find my other notes and post later.

Moms


----------



## TEZPUR1976 (Jun 29, 2014)

Dr. Karen Becker's article was very interesting. And i have made the mistake of feeding him soya already.

Hope, its not too late.


----------



## TEZPUR1976 (Jun 29, 2014)

Please see if you could find anything on pulses or "dal" as we call them in India.

Mung, Masoor, Arahar are common varieties of pulses consumed all over India. They contain 25 percent protein.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

TEZPUR1976 said:


> Please see if you could find anything on pulses or "dal" as we call them in India.
> 
> Mung, Masoor, Arahar are common varieties of pulses consumed all over India. They contain 25 percent protein.



Hi Tezpur1976!

Sounds like you are doing a great job with your dog and are very concerned with his diet! Good for you! 

We call "Pulses" Lentils, Peas or Beans.

You are correct that these are full of protein but, I am worried that your dog is not getting the correct "species appropriate" diet. 

Your diet consists of "400 grams of raw food (*chicken neck+feet+organ meat), *curd and banana". But no real muscle meat such as chicken breast or thighs, (or muscle meat from another animal) and I'm also wondering if he is getting enough fat, unless your chicken necks have the skin on them. Necks do have a small amount of muscle meat on them, but I don't believe it is a big enough percentage. I would never want to discourage you from feeding raw, because I believe in feeding raw, but I just hope you are doing research on this. 

Ratios differ with raw feeders: Example 1: 60% MM (Muscle Meat) 30% RMB (Raw Meaty Bone), 10% OM (Organ Meat). Example 2: 80% MM, 10% RMB and 10% OM. People choose the ratio's that they are comfortable with after researching. There are MANY threads on this blog that will help you with this.

As for feeding "Pluses" I suppose you can incorporate them if they are cooked very well, even overcooked and then mashed, but in true "raw feeding" (if that is what you are aiming for here) pulses/lentils should not be the main source of protein. I've talked to holistic vets that say, IF you are not going to feed a proper raw diet, it is better to just feed kibble so that the dog is getting the proper nutrients. This is especially crucial for a growing puppy like yours. There are vegetarian diets out there (which I personally do not believe is appropriate for dogs) that do use pulses/lentils for the protein but those diets must also be "balanced". 

There are many other raw feeder's on this blog so I'm hoping they will chime in with some other pointers for you.

Moms


----------



## TEZPUR1976 (Jun 29, 2014)

Thank you. I see I was avoiding muscle meat, that was a major mistake. Of course even when we were giving him cooked food occasionally we used to cook muscle meat with pulses.

Yes do cook our pulses a lot. To give an example we cook pluses the same amount of time as mutton(lamb meat). Otherwise one cannot digest them.

Thanks again


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

TEZPUR1976 said:


> Thank you. I see I was avoiding muscle meat, that was a major mistake. Of course even when we were giving him cooked food occasionally we used to cook muscle meat with pulses.
> 
> Yes do cook our pulses a lot. To give an example we cook pluses the same amount of time as mutton(lamb meat). Otherwise one cannot digest them.
> 
> Thanks again


You are most welcome!

With a little research you will do just fine!

I saw your other thread about "Mixing raw meat in cooked food (urgent)", and if you did increase the organs, this can cause loose stool as Mrs. P said. Go back to the previous amounts of organs fed when he didn't have loose stool and add muscle meat.

Another thought.....if this is the product you are using Excel Nutricoat Intense Formula Skin & Coat Supplement|Skin & Coat Health from DrsFosterSmith.com the first ingredient is "soy oil". It is preserved with BHT which is a suspected carcinogenic. A better oil would be something like the following which can be shipped internationally from i-herb. Nordic Naturals: Nordic Naturals, Omega-3 Pet, 16 fl oz (473 ml) - iHerb.com Also, *work up very slowly to the recommend dose* as oil can also cause loose stool.

Moms


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

a mungo bean mash with ghee will provide protein and omega 3 and butyric acid 

the black lentil needs to be cooked thoroughly 

curd is good , whey is better

can you get the dog some goat meat chunks . 
I wouldn't rely on pulses for the primary source of meat protein .


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

400 g a day?

Not enough food for a German Shepherd, especially one who is still growing. The dog should be eating a minimum of 700 g.

You need to add some muscle meat, instead of dal. An occasional egg is also excellent.


----------



## ebliss (May 27, 2010)

I may be totally wrong but think most soy is GMO. I would never feed GMO.


----------

